# Why belong?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is why. Alerts like this and the ability to pressure representatives considering legislation.

Why do Democrats HATE due process so much?

They are literally falling over themselves to think up different excuses for stripping gun owners of their constitutional rights without a hearing -- and, in fact, with no due process whatsoever.

The most recent excuses are found in House Bill 696, scheduled for hearings by the House Health Human Services and Elderly Affairs Committee on Wednesday, January 30 at 2PM.

This bill would allow the “guardian-in-fact” of a “vulnerable adult” to strip a Granite Stater of his Second, Fourth, Fifth, and Fourteenth Amendment Constitutional rights through a “secret” telephone call -- with no hearing whatsoever -- and no chance for the accused to defend himself or to state his point of view.

In accordance with standard protocol, under HB 696, the police can arrive at an individual’s door in the middle of the night to ransack his house and, if he resisted, to arrest and shoot him.

This is exactly what happened in Ferndale, Maryland, to 60-year-old Gary Willis, a “gentle” man who was targeted by a vindictive relative, and was shot to death when police arrived at his darkened house at 5:17 a.m.

So even if the gun owner survives the “knock-on-the-door” in the middle of the night, it is unlikely that he will be able to summon the resources to defend his constitutional rights in court.

Gun confiscation can come in many packages. And House Bill 696 is one of them.

Please urge your state representative and Governor Sununu to oppose HB 696


This was from GOA.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

By hook or crook. They can't come and take 400 million guns, that would be war and they are unlikely to risk it, for now at least. What they can do is tax, regulate, and legislate. The frogs in boiling water approach. The fight for independence didn't all of a sudden happen in 1776, it brewed for 15 years before, from about 1760 to 1775. 15 yeas of the kings transgressions and abuses. How long will we brew?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Early in the last century it was easier to indoctrinate people, but now with cable/satellite TV and the internet you just can't get enough people riled up at rallies. 

Now it will need to be done by force.


----------

